# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box  طريقة تفليش وتعريب نوكيا 130 بنجاح على الفولكانو

## zarif

*تفليش وتعريب نوكيا 130 بنجاح على الفولكانو والفيديو من تجربتى الشخصية* *فلاشة نوكيا 130  RM-1035* *تعريف نوكيا 130 driver nokia 130*   *صورة الهاتف* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *طريقة التفليش بالفيديو*
[YOUTUBE]MRhthq3DA3I[/YOUTUBE]  *الفلاشة flash fiel* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *التعريفات driver* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *البرنامج VolcanoUtility_v3.0.9* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *طريقة التحميل من الموقع*   **

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور اخي

----------


## sakher_dz

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## arabi65

لسلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومة

----------


## bouguerra

مشكور اخي

----------


## fares2017

thanks

----------


## dia2

مشكور لك اخى الكريم

----------


## abed1

مجهودات تستحق التقدير

----------


## nahla

بارك الله فيك شكرا

----------

